
As Google for Education tools enter classrooms, parents are asking to opt-out - colinprince
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/spark/as-google-for-education-tools-enter-classrooms-across-canada-some-parents-are-asking-to-opt-out-1.4694939
======
fiiv
Sadly, whatever "digital hub" they come up with as an alternative to G Suite
is going to suck. Let's face it, it's a school board not a product development
team.

Perhaps there's some kind of clever business model to be worked out here by
the right entrepreneur.

------
joezydeco
I'm curious what data the parents think Google will be able to mine out of
100,000 badly written docs/slideshows about the life of George Washington.

